# Of Tool Cabinets, Chewing Gum and Sealng Wax



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

*In the begining*

*
In the beginning chaos reigned.*

Yep, that about sums up my "shop". Or to quote my wife: "What a mess"! Easily 50% of my time is spent searching for a tool or hardware I know I have and dancing around everything trying not to knock over wood piles or tools.

I had a decent shop once but after several moves and life changes I've never been able to actually pull together another organized workspace. Now I'm staring at another move in 18 to 24 months and I want to be prepared.

After working with toolboxes, drawers, and now piles on flat shelves I've decide that I hate rummaging around for stuff, opening drawers, staring into bins and move something just to get at the item I want.

I really want to be organized in a way that supports my methods of work too. I would like to see/find/reach/pick/replace in an easy and seamless way that doesn't interrupt my workflow and thought process or result in my leaving things piled up so they fall to the floor in cascades of disaster.

Yes, we all want to be organized - who doesn't want something like H. O. Studley's cabinet, a repository for personal treasures that is a work of art too. In executing this project I expect to at least give a nod to Studley and his craftsmanship.










So this is a chronicle of my journey to towards order. I hope in the end to have completed a tool cabinet that will carry 90% of my tools (probably overly optimistic - I have a lot), be easy to work from and support my methods of work, and will be fairly easily movable/transportable so I am prepared for our next journey.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

*Well that didn't take long*

Of course not - I've been thinking about this for about 6 months. And like most have done a LOT of internet searches on "Tool Cabinets"; "Toolboxes"; "Tool Chests" (Yes I have the book); "Hanging Tool Cabinets"; "Tool Hanging"; "Tool Storage" and several more permutations. If you think I may have missed one let me know.

There are hundreds of solutions, as many as there are Woodworkers, and so many great ideas. These are a few:










Which got me to ask, what do I really want in a cabinet. Several things it seems:
- I want a place for my hand tools and a place for my power tools (Yes, I use them - sorry if you find that offensive) 
- I want to be able to actually see 60% to 70% of my tools
- I want to be able to remove and replace oft used tools without having to dig behind something. 
- I want tools to hang securely or be able to be secured easily, I hate things that rattle and bang around. 
- I want the cabinet to be mobile so 2 years from now I can roll it onto a moving truck.
- I want it to look good! Maybe not H.O.Studley good but at least showcase some of my experience and technique.

This has led me to a Chest on Chest design with the upper chest for hand tools and the lower with doors and slide out trays for power tools










And I think I've decided on a multi-door approach for the upper cabinet










I think I'll do some hand sketching


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Well that didn't take long*
> 
> Of course not - I've been thinking about this for about 6 months. And like most have done a LOT of internet searches on "Tool Cabinets"; "Toolboxes"; "Tool Chests" (Yes I have the book); "Hanging Tool Cabinets"; "Tool Hanging"; "Tool Storage" and several more permutations. If you think I may have missed one let me know.
> 
> ...


Bill, first and foremost a heart-felt Good Luck on your upcoming build. Aside from that, the biggest caution (if it could be called that) I can offer concerns size. Having recently completed my 'Not Wall Hung' tool cabinet, I'd suggest it met all of my needs BUT only after extra-deliberate consideration was paid as to what would fit into it AFTER it was completed.

The dimensions of my cabinet were based on the dimensions of material I intended to use in construction vs. a more thoughtful analysis of how things would fit. It ended fine, but I'm suggesting it could have gone better. Especially in deciding the depth of the cabinet overall (for nested doors, block plane cubbies, etc.). Books and illustrations don't really give you a sense of scale that's needed, so take some time and play with dimensional layouts to get a true idea of the space needed for your key tools in context of your intended cabinet design.

Looking forward to a blog series of your build!


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Well that didn't take long*
> 
> Of course not - I've been thinking about this for about 6 months. And like most have done a LOT of internet searches on "Tool Cabinets"; "Toolboxes"; "Tool Chests" (Yes I have the book); "Hanging Tool Cabinets"; "Tool Hanging"; "Tool Storage" and several more permutations. If you think I may have missed one let me know.
> 
> ...





> Bill, first and foremost a heart-felt Good Luck on your upcoming build. Aside from that, the biggest caution (if it could be called that) I can offer concerns size. Having recently completed my Not Wall Hung tool cabinet, I d suggest it met all of my needs BUT only after extra-deliberate consideration was paid as to what would fit into it AFTER it was completed.
> 
> Looking forward to a blog series of your build!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Roger all - thanks for the tips Smitty. Your comment is exactly what I was hoping for  Some feedback and "tribal knowledge" so I can avoid some of the not so obvious pitfalls. I think I'll go layout some tools on cardboard tonight.


----------



## glideking (Oct 21, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Well that didn't take long*
> 
> Of course not - I've been thinking about this for about 6 months. And like most have done a LOT of internet searches on "Tool Cabinets"; "Toolboxes"; "Tool Chests" (Yes I have the book); "Hanging Tool Cabinets"; "Tool Hanging"; "Tool Storage" and several more permutations. If you think I may have missed one let me know.
> 
> ...












I am right there with you on this one. I must be able to get all tools and put them back with one hand. No twisty fasteners to mess with two hands. I am struggling to learn Sketchup while I get some ideas together for mine.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Well that didn't take long*
> 
> Of course not - I've been thinking about this for about 6 months. And like most have done a LOT of internet searches on "Tool Cabinets"; "Toolboxes"; "Tool Chests" (Yes I have the book); "Hanging Tool Cabinets"; "Tool Hanging"; "Tool Storage" and several more permutations. If you think I may have missed one let me know.
> 
> ...





> I am right there with you on this one. I must be able to get all tools and put them back with one hand. No twisty fasteners to mess with two hands. I am struggling to learn Sketchup while I get some ideas together for mine.
> 
> - glideking


I need to learn Sketchup!!


----------



## glideking (Oct 21, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Well that didn't take long*
> 
> Of course not - I've been thinking about this for about 6 months. And like most have done a LOT of internet searches on "Tool Cabinets"; "Toolboxes"; "Tool Chests" (Yes I have the book); "Hanging Tool Cabinets"; "Tool Hanging"; "Tool Storage" and several more permutations. If you think I may have missed one let me know.
> 
> ...












Biggest beginner tip I can give you on Sketchup is to learn how to use "groups" and "components" early in your struggle! I gave up a year ago but I tried it one more time this week. There is too much I need this ability for. I have already made major changes to this cabinet before making any sawdust.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Well that didn't take long*
> 
> Of course not - I've been thinking about this for about 6 months. And like most have done a LOT of internet searches on "Tool Cabinets"; "Toolboxes"; "Tool Chests" (Yes I have the book); "Hanging Tool Cabinets"; "Tool Hanging"; "Tool Storage" and several more permutations. If you think I may have missed one let me know.
> 
> ...





> Biggest beginner tip I can give you on Sketchup is to learn how to use "groups" and "components" early in your struggle!
> 
> - glideking


Sweet!! I tried it last night and just about gave up. But then I didn't use a tutorial…maybe I should.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

*Some Initial Sketches*

I did a bit of sketching to capture my thoughts - far easier to change lines than recut wood. Here's a start. apologies for the curvature. Apparently my Cell has a 26 or 28 mm fl equivalent lens.



















I can also see that my talents as a sketch artist are sadly lacking so I think I'll take a tip from the previous post and start learning SketchUp.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Some Initial Sketches*
> 
> I did a bit of sketching to capture my thoughts - far easier to change lines than recut wood. Here's a start. apologies for the curvature. Apparently my Cell has a 26 or 28 mm fl equivalent lens.
> 
> ...


Your sketches look fine to me - they don't take long and you can try out new ideas quickly. Once you move to CAD find changes come more slowly.


----------



## glideking (Oct 21, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Some Initial Sketches*
> 
> I did a bit of sketching to capture my thoughts - far easier to change lines than recut wood. Here's a start. apologies for the curvature. Apparently my Cell has a 26 or 28 mm fl equivalent lens.
> 
> ...


I suggest hinging the leaf independently from the door. That way the door won't move every time you move the leaf.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Some Initial Sketches*
> 
> I did a bit of sketching to capture my thoughts - far easier to change lines than recut wood. Here's a start. apologies for the curvature. Apparently my Cell has a 26 or 28 mm fl equivalent lens.
> 
> ...


I think you'll discover the tool layout drawing suffers from lack of scale; you're not going to fit all that in there. A bank of drawers under a rack of planes (the longest being a 22" No. 7), with scrapers and shaves (and hammers/mallets?) above that, all within an overall cabinet height of 36"?

These wall cabinets can hold a bunch, but possibly not what you might be hoping.


----------



## jstegall (Oct 9, 2008)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Some Initial Sketches*
> 
> I did a bit of sketching to capture my thoughts - far easier to change lines than recut wood. Here's a start. apologies for the curvature. Apparently my Cell has a 26 or 28 mm fl equivalent lens.
> 
> ...


Take a look at Tyvekboy's cabinet. He offers Sketchup file. 
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/77123


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

*Thoughts in SketchUp*

Temps dropped, cold in the shop so refocused to more indoor activities. Friday (November 10th), of course, was the U.S. Marine Corps 242nd Birthday - Semper Fi Brothers past, present, and future, and may we serve 300 more with honor. Did the Vets day thing too on Saturday served breakfast to a host of Korea and Vietnam Vets and some of the few remaining WWII Vets too. I have to say that I met a guy who was on the USN Nautilus. The first nuclear sub and the first to sail under the polar ice cap. As a kid I went to sleep with a book on the Nautilus almost every night - the stuff of dreams. It was nice to be able to shake his hand.

Finally made some headway with SketchUp. The eBook, "SketchUp: A Design Guide for Woodworkers" by Joe Zeh has been an invaluable companion. I do have some CAD experience (though old) so it wasn't brand new and it really is pretty easy to use.

All that said I created an initial model that is generally equivalent to what I would sketch in my project book (but looks way nicer and has more accurate dimensions). I have to say that based on my methods of work and tools I think this is exactly what I want and what I had envisioned.

The Outer doors are my Saw Tills left and right with about 2" of usable depth and 5 sqft of usable surface. They are for light weight tools that need big areas . And, I'm really not much of a sawyer but I'm working on it.

The Mid-doors have 5" of usable depth and about 7 sqft (including the sides). I'm thinking chisels on the lower half of one door and marking tools and screwdrivers above and Files and drill and auger bits on the lower half of the other door then hand braces and mallets on top.

The main cabinet is 8 1/2" deep and about 10 sqft of area. There is, of course, a plane rack for my #6, #5, #4 1/2, #4, #3 and 3 block planes as well as several rounders, rabbet, and shoulder planes.

There will also be a spot for scraper cards, drawknives, spoke shaves, inshaves, hammers, punches, drifts, a few wrenches, pliers, and the miscellany that collect in any shop.



















I'm hoping it warms up a bit next week so I can start breaking down the plywood.


----------



## glideking (Oct 21, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Thoughts in SketchUp*
> 
> Temps dropped, cold in the shop so refocused to more indoor activities. Friday (November 10th), of course, was the U.S. Marine Corps 242nd Birthday - Semper Fi Brothers past, present, and future, and may we serve 300 more with honor. Did the Vets day thing too on Saturday served breakfast to a host of Korea and Vietnam Vets and some of the few remaining WWII Vets too. I have to say that I met a guy who was on the USN Nautilus. The first nuclear sub and the first to sail under the polar ice cap. As a kid I went to sleep with a book on the Nautilus almost every night - the stuff of dreams. It was nice to be able to shake his hand.
> 
> ...


I see you are making friends with Sketchup. Nicely done. When you get into a 3D controller you will be really fast.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Thoughts in SketchUp*
> 
> Temps dropped, cold in the shop so refocused to more indoor activities. Friday (November 10th), of course, was the U.S. Marine Corps 242nd Birthday - Semper Fi Brothers past, present, and future, and may we serve 300 more with honor. Did the Vets day thing too on Saturday served breakfast to a host of Korea and Vietnam Vets and some of the few remaining WWII Vets too. I have to say that I met a guy who was on the USN Nautilus. The first nuclear sub and the first to sail under the polar ice cap. As a kid I went to sleep with a book on the Nautilus almost every night - the stuff of dreams. It was nice to be able to shake his hand.
> 
> ...





> I see you are making friends with Sketchup. Nicely done. When you get into a 3D controller you will be really fast.
> 
> - glideking


Thanks for the tip, I think I'll try to find one tonight. You are doing some great work on yours - can't wait to see it all come together in wood.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Thoughts in SketchUp*
> 
> Temps dropped, cold in the shop so refocused to more indoor activities. Friday (November 10th), of course, was the U.S. Marine Corps 242nd Birthday - Semper Fi Brothers past, present, and future, and may we serve 300 more with honor. Did the Vets day thing too on Saturday served breakfast to a host of Korea and Vietnam Vets and some of the few remaining WWII Vets too. I have to say that I met a guy who was on the USN Nautilus. The first nuclear sub and the first to sail under the polar ice cap. As a kid I went to sleep with a book on the Nautilus almost every night - the stuff of dreams. It was nice to be able to shake his hand.
> 
> ...


BTW - I have to give credit to the designers that put things in the SketchUp warehouse. The really well done parts in color were done by some very patient and talented designers. No way could I create those yet. Maybe some day


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

*Lower Cabinet Design - Tool Packing*

SktechUp - what a great tool! I can change things much easier, explore design options, and visualize architectures far easier. After a couple false starts a bit of learning on how SketchUp works compared to its big brothers the lower cabinet literally came together.

The lower cabinet is expressly to house most of my power tools - the ones I reach for regularly. The multi-tool and biscuit joiner will stay in their respective cases because they just don't get used much. The rest will have a sweet new home.

Getting the drawers right is always a challenge for me and this was no different. Originally it was 3 equally spaced pull out trays behind each door. Locating and dropping in similar tools from the SketchUp Warehouse (Thanks to all the makers and creators out there) showed me that I had a lot of "crashes" where tools just wouldn't fit. Because of groups and components moving things around was very easy and in about 30 minutes I had it down.

The result is a 24"D x 33"H x 42"W case with a face frame on 3 1/2" casters. With two drawers over two doors and 6 full extension pullout trays give me just over 20sqft of storage space. I'm thinking I can probably squeeze a couple more feet out of it too.










Next will be to layout my actual power tools on cardboard and see if the theory of the design will work in practice.


----------



## glideking (Oct 21, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Lower Cabinet Design - Tool Packing*
> 
> SktechUp - what a great tool! I can change things much easier, explore design options, and visualize architectures far easier. After a couple false starts a bit of learning on how SketchUp works compared to its big brothers the lower cabinet literally came together.
> 
> ...


Cabinet doors above table hight is fine but having them below table hight in addition to drawers behind them is questionable. It is just one more unnecessary layer to open between you and the tool you need. 2 cents.

Look how far you have come along with Sketchup!


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Lower Cabinet Design - Tool Packing*
> 
> SktechUp - what a great tool! I can change things much easier, explore design options, and visualize architectures far easier. After a couple false starts a bit of learning on how SketchUp works compared to its big brothers the lower cabinet literally came together.
> 
> ...





> Cabinet doors above table hight is fine but having them below table hight in addition to drawers behind them is questionable. It is just one more unnecessary layer to open between you and the tool you need. 2 cents.
> 
> Look how far you have come along with Sketchup!
> 
> - glideking


Thanks for the direction on the 3D Navigator - GREAT help. And I do agree to some extent on the lower doors but I'm looking for a large field to do some relief carving, inlay, or painting on. So the exterior doors well be framed panels of Bass (any other suggestions on carving woods).

The cabinet is birch ply (no way I can cut dovetails like you are) and I'm thinking of trimming in Walnut or Paduk but I'm not sure about the heavy contrast though the idea was more of a picture frame concept.

Btw - I'm no artist, I don't really have the eye for it. I'm an engineer by trade


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Lower Cabinet Design - Tool Packing*
> 
> SktechUp - what a great tool! I can change things much easier, explore design options, and visualize architectures far easier. After a couple false starts a bit of learning on how SketchUp works compared to its big brothers the lower cabinet literally came together.
> 
> ...





> Cabinet doors above table hight is fine but having them below table hight in addition to drawers behind them is questionable. It is just one more unnecessary layer to open between you and the tool you need. 2 cents.
> 
> Look how far you have come along with Sketchup!
> 
> - glideking


Hmmm…. Now that I look at it, I see what you mean, The doors open really look like a pain in the butt to navigate around and I can easily see smacking into one and breaking it off. So maybe I'll rethink that particular feature. IF they swung all the way back and were flat against the sides then maybe?


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Lower Cabinet Design - Tool Packing*
> 
> SktechUp - what a great tool! I can change things much easier, explore design options, and visualize architectures far easier. After a couple false starts a bit of learning on how SketchUp works compared to its big brothers the lower cabinet literally came together.
> 
> ...


I'd omit the doors as well. If you want to keep dust out of the cabinet, make the drawer fronts cover the whole opening. Even with doors that swing all the way around against the sides you're going to be running into them all the time. Not to mention that hinge selection and mounting for such a circumstance is difficult.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Lower Cabinet Design - Tool Packing*
> 
> SktechUp - what a great tool! I can change things much easier, explore design options, and visualize architectures far easier. After a couple false starts a bit of learning on how SketchUp works compared to its big brothers the lower cabinet literally came together.
> 
> ...





> I d omit the doors as well. If you want to keep dust out of the cabinet, make the drawer fronts cover the whole opening. Even with doors that swing all the way around against the sides you re going to be running into them all the time. Not to mention that hinge selection and mounting for such a circumstance is difficult.
> 
> - jonah


You're both probably right - great to explore design options with electrons. No Doors version. I think I'll have to reorder them for height though.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

*Lower Case Assembly*

Ok - It's been awhile since I had the chance to work on my Tool Cabinet. Last November to be exact. But, the project is underway once again. Getting back into any long shelved project is always a challenge, time passes, things are forgotten, pieces are mislaid, and parts are used for other purposes. No different on this project but after a week of excavating, rooting, and cleaning I managed to identify and collect all of the critical parts and pieces.

As I stood staring at the pile of lumber wondering what went where and what specific joints did I intend to use I realized two things. First is that I actually labeled the parts!! (Wahoo!!!) And not with my usual cryptic RHLCDF (Right Hand Lower Center Divider Front) but with plain English Yipee! And two, I had a pretty good Sketchup Model too. Not totally complete but a really good start.

After about an hour I got the entire lower cabinet dry assembled and it went together like a charm.










I went back to the drawings and decided to modify the drawer spacing a bit then disassembled everything.










Final assembly of the carcass complete including installation of the drawer slides.

And installation of 4" double locking casters.










Next up is the Drawers.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

*Other Projects - Outfeed Cart*

Life isn't linear. Nothing, at least in my life, follows a straight line or well-marked path. On the way to working on the Tool cabinet several other projects happened. I'll start with the Outfeed Cart.

I've had all of my sanding supplies just stuffed in a box - actually three boxes and I've long wanted a place for everything so I can find it, get it, and store it. Because of my situation I need a couple of features 1) it had to be mobile. 2) it has two slip under my Table Saw wing and 3) it needed some kind of easily adjustable outfeed support.

I've made a lot of general casework so I didn't really bother with a drawing. I started the stack with the 3" double locking casters and knew I wanted a 2×4 top the basically filled in the gap to make the end result 31". Then for it to fit where I needed it to I made it 22" and 24" deep.










Four Drawers with full extension slides and the drawer fronts are some Costa Rican plywood that's been laying around forever. No idea what it is but it look pretty!!










The supports are based on a Woodsmith Magazine design with several mods. The "Rollers" aren't. They are fixed Sched40 pipe which is plenty slick for the wood to slide.










Overall it turned out pretty well.

Oh - here's a link to the Woodsmith Plans. Not really the cart I built but I took the outfeed supports from it. https://www.woodsmithplans.com/plan/roll-around-shop-cart/


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Other Projects - Outfeed Cart*
> 
> Life isn't linear. Nothing, at least in my life, follows a straight line or well-marked path. On the way to working on the Tool cabinet several other projects happened. I'll start with the Outfeed Cart.
> 
> ...


Sweet set-up. Too pretty for my shop. The "rollers" are a nice extra too.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Other Projects - Outfeed Cart*
> 
> Life isn't linear. Nothing, at least in my life, follows a straight line or well-marked path. On the way to working on the Tool cabinet several other projects happened. I'll start with the Outfeed Cart.
> 
> ...





> Sweet set-up. Too pretty for my shop. The "rollers" are a nice extra too.
> 
> - EarlS


Probably for mine too but I've gotten tired of "Make do's" Most everything is just cobbled together and "temporary" until I can get around to it but I can never seem to find that "round tuit". So, I'm trying to change my bad habits.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

*Other projects - Lathe cart*

So along the way I built a Lathe cart. My lathe isn't big so I had it sitting on a garage sale table without casters so it was always where ai didn't want or need it. In keeping with building things with leftover and scrap wood I created it in two parts an upper and a lower. Never to be separated - I just didn't have any big pieces. I made the top long enough to accommodate a small grinder and when it is not in use I can hang the grinder on the end.










The cart has two full with drawers faced with leftover Ecaudoran plywood and stainless steel hands in keeping with the Sand cart I finish up earlier.










In addition to the drawers I put in a pencil till to make pencil and paper easy to find










The bottom I left open to allow for wood storage.










So far it is working out great - though I need to get in a bit more time on actual turning.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

*Other projects - Evolution of a Shop Vac cart*

And… I built a Dust Deputy based Shop Vac Cart. Like everyone I started with 1, 2, 3 Shop vacs. And like everyone I found they were great for general vacuuming but filled/clogged fast. I just HATED emptying these and knocking out the filter because invariable dust ended up everywhere. So reading through lots posts and articles (and being cheap) I tried the PVC pipe and bucket idea. It worked pretty well for big stuff but the fine dust still clogged the filter and frankly it was a pain to use - especially to empty.










So - again more reading an ended up with a mini Dust Deputy ($150) stuck on a 5 gal pail ($3). The Dust Deputy definitely separated out way more of the fine dust. But it was still a pain to drag around and especially to empty. Disconnecting and then peeling the lid off was almost as much of a chore as popping the lid on the Vac.










Looking for a better way I found several on Youtube but almost all invariably suffered from the same "Peel the top off the 5 gal bucket" issue. Then I stumbled on 



 Check it out. Great idea.

My cart generally follows his design concept using ¾" Plywood for all the components. The trick to the design is using the toggle clamps which lift the table the bucket sits on then compressing the seal at the top of the bucket. Slick design - just pop the toggles and slide out the bucket.










Adding my own modifications I built the system and … it sucked. Mostly because the 5 gal pail was just too small. When I'm actually working I make far too much dust and chips and over run the pail in a very short time. Oh, and the pail would collapse if anything clogged the pick-up nozzle. That led me to swap the 5 Gal pail for an Eagle 14 gallon drum ($34 and free shipping).

Here are some pic of the design details:


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Other projects - Evolution of a Shop Vac cart*
> 
> And… I built a Dust Deputy based Shop Vac Cart. Like everyone I started with 1, 2, 3 Shop vacs. And like everyone I found they were great for general vacuuming but filled/clogged fast. I just HATED emptying these and knocking out the filter because invariable dust ended up everywhere. So reading through lots posts and articles (and being cheap) I tried the PVC pipe and bucket idea. It worked pretty well for big stuff but the fine dust still clogged the filter and frankly it was a pain to use - especially to empty.
> 
> ...


While I have a Laguna CFlux 1.5, the shop vac gets used A LOT. This is some serious food for thought on improving the shop vac performance. Interesting idea to set up a shop vac like a 2 stage DC. I'm not a big fan of having to empty the Shop Vac filter any more often than I have to. The worst part of the process is all of the fine dust on the filter. Plus, reusable filters, even though they last longer, are still not cheap.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Other projects - Evolution of a Shop Vac cart*
> 
> And… I built a Dust Deputy based Shop Vac Cart. Like everyone I started with 1, 2, 3 Shop vacs. And like everyone I found they were great for general vacuuming but filled/clogged fast. I just HATED emptying these and knocking out the filter because invariable dust ended up everywhere. So reading through lots posts and articles (and being cheap) I tried the PVC pipe and bucket idea. It worked pretty well for big stuff but the fine dust still clogged the filter and frankly it was a pain to use - especially to empty.
> 
> ...





> While I have a Laguna CFlux 1.5, the shop vac gets used A LOT. This is some serious food for thought on improving the shop vac performance. Interesting idea to set up a shop vac like a 2 stage DC. I m not a big fan of having to empty the Shop Vac filter any more often than I have to. The worst part of the process is all of the fine dust on the filter. Plus, reusable filters, even though they last longer, are still not cheap.
> 
> - EarlS


Ditto Earl -I hate all the dust floating around. I do have a Jet 1100C and a Delta air fliter in the basement but most of my stationary tools are (of course) in the Garage. This actually works way better than I thought. The system is well sealed and when I kick it on there is enough suction to lift the barrel and 7 lbs of dust a 1/16th of an inch off the table. Only thing I don't like about the DD is that small light paper and curls will get jammed up near the top so I have to not suck up everything


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Other projects - Evolution of a Shop Vac cart*
> 
> And… I built a Dust Deputy based Shop Vac Cart. Like everyone I started with 1, 2, 3 Shop vacs. And like everyone I found they were great for general vacuuming but filled/clogged fast. I just HATED emptying these and knocking out the filter because invariable dust ended up everywhere. So reading through lots posts and articles (and being cheap) I tried the PVC pipe and bucket idea. It worked pretty well for big stuff but the fine dust still clogged the filter and frankly it was a pain to use - especially to empty.
> 
> ...


Dust is a huge PIA, but if you cut, route, or sand wood, ignoring it is putting your head in the sand. I, like you, have a smaller dust buster, and like you, use a separator to get most of the junk.

I have Fein vac, and have been using a Rockler dust right separator I must say I bought mine on a special promotion for 59 bux, 40 bux more and I would have looked at a full cyclone, rather than an abbreviated one. I can sand drywall, and get all the dust into the can. and the filter stays clean, which seriously impressed me.

I have several things I'm currently working on, but I want to marry them to a roll around, so they go together easier than they do now. Both items are wheeled, but it is a minor dog and pony show moving them around.

I also have 2 Dust Collectors which I use tool to tool, and want to get them unified better than they are. Thing is there are so many wonderful plans, and ideas about how to do that I am having analysis paralysis trying to figure out which way to go.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

*Marking Tool Swap Fall 2018*

Still not focusing on the Tool Cabinet, I joined the LJ Fall Swap. My first one and let me tell you the guys in the swap are expert. Knowing the everyone has most of the standard marking tools I looked around the shop and my eyes landed on a set of pinch sticks.










Just poplar stained with Dychem (for metalworking) and coated with Wattco. The sliders are just 3/4" square steel tube drilled and tapped. But a great starting point because I figured that most people don't have/use them so it might be a good/useful tool.

My first design change was that I didn't like how the thumb screw dug into the wood. One solution would have been a pad and another would have been an inlay of metal. Following that thought I decided to use an aluminum sandwich. I epoxied Purpleheart and Aluminum together then trimmed/cut them on the table saw.










That created a lot of heat which the epoxy didn't like so the laminate failed. I finally figured out that I needed to wait 3 minutes between passes for the Aluminum to cool. I eventually got it right but … it burned the Purpleheart. I put my scraper to work pealing away burn marks, wood, and Aluminum.










Then sanded with 220, 320, and 600. I have to say the wagon vise was perfect for this kind of work. Add on 4 coats of Wattco, some wax and buffing and the sticks were done.










Next were the keepers. Square steel tube didn't seem to be keeping with the spirit of the Swap and while not a competition I preferred to give some of my "best work". Again looking around the shop I have a bunch of small scraps that I just can't bear to toss.










Casting about in the scrap bin netted me Pink Ivory and Gaboon Ebony pieces and I pulled several brass plates that were originally slated for a dovetail plane (maybe later).










Some drilling










Then cutting, trimming, filing,










I decided that I REALLY hate those little brass screws. Ebony and Pink Ivory are really hard and I broke off multiple screws and had to re-fabricate parts several times.

Eventually I got to the sanding up through 3000grit then polishing and buffing,










And finally assembly - yippee!!



















Overall they turned out pretty well. And thanks to the LJ'ers that encouraged me on my first attempt.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Marking Tool Swap Fall 2018*
> 
> Still not focusing on the Tool Cabinet, I joined the LJ Fall Swap. My first one and let me tell you the guys in the swap are expert. Knowing the everyone has most of the standard marking tools I looked around the shop and my eyes landed on a set of pinch sticks.
> 
> ...


Those little brass screws really are a pain. I always test drill pilot holes in a scrap of the same wood and then test them. I usually end up with holes that are ever so slightly over size, then put CA and sawdust into the hole, and screw in the screw before the CA sets.

Then when I realize I put the part on backwards, I get to refabricate the whole thing, rather than just part of it!

Great job, Bill!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Marking Tool Swap Fall 2018*
> 
> Still not focusing on the Tool Cabinet, I joined the LJ Fall Swap. My first one and let me tell you the guys in the swap are expert. Knowing the everyone has most of the standard marking tools I looked around the shop and my eyes landed on a set of pinch sticks.
> 
> ...


Brass screws just plain suck. Always tap with them, and I usually send a steel screw most of the way home, pull it out, then do the brass one. We've gotten used to seeing them, and thinking yeah, need brass, but as a metal for what we do with them in a screw shape is just wrong, way too soft.

Looks like you came, you saw, you thought, then you conquered. Awesome job on the sticks, and the set pieces. Probably a lot of names, I've always called them adjustable story sticks.

Great post, made clear with great pics, thanks for posting.


----------



## mikeacg (Jul 4, 2015)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Marking Tool Swap Fall 2018*
> 
> Still not focusing on the Tool Cabinet, I joined the LJ Fall Swap. My first one and let me tell you the guys in the swap are expert. Knowing the everyone has most of the standard marking tools I looked around the shop and my eyes landed on a set of pinch sticks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this! Nice to see how you accomplished this project!!!
Be sure to add 2018 Marking Tools Swap in your tags…


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Marking Tool Swap Fall 2018*
> 
> Still not focusing on the Tool Cabinet, I joined the LJ Fall Swap. My first one and let me tell you the guys in the swap are expert. Knowing the everyone has most of the standard marking tools I looked around the shop and my eyes landed on a set of pinch sticks.
> 
> ...





> Those little brass screws really are a pain. I always test drill pilot holes in a scrap of the same wood and then test them. I usually end up with holes that are ever so slightly over size, then put CA and sawdust into the hole, and screw in the screw before the CA sets.
> 
> Then when I realize I put the part on backwards, I get to refabricate the whole thing, rather than just part of it!
> 
> ...


Were you watching over my shoulder ;-) I just about gave up on them at least three times. Lucky for Dave or he would have been stuck with just the gorilla sized marking gauge.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Marking Tool Swap Fall 2018*
> 
> Still not focusing on the Tool Cabinet, I joined the LJ Fall Swap. My first one and let me tell you the guys in the swap are expert. Knowing the everyone has most of the standard marking tools I looked around the shop and my eyes landed on a set of pinch sticks.
> 
> ...


Wonderful work on this project Bill and thanks for the blog describing a great way to make them. This was a very thoughtful swap project. Pinch sticks as you call them are a really valuable and accurate measuring tool in the shop and I use them all the time, except mine are spur of the moment quick fixes. I would love to have some like you made, so if I'm not too lazy I might just the inspiration to take the time to make a decent pair.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Marking Tool Swap Fall 2018*
> 
> Still not focusing on the Tool Cabinet, I joined the LJ Fall Swap. My first one and let me tell you the guys in the swap are expert. Knowing the everyone has most of the standard marking tools I looked around the shop and my eyes landed on a set of pinch sticks.
> 
> ...


Bill, these look amazing! I have the hardest time thinking about that much effort going into a small project, but then I see the outcomes and realize the satisfaction you must feel. Excellent work.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Marking Tool Swap Fall 2018*
> 
> Still not focusing on the Tool Cabinet, I joined the LJ Fall Swap. My first one and let me tell you the guys in the swap are expert. Knowing the everyone has most of the standard marking tools I looked around the shop and my eyes landed on a set of pinch sticks.
> 
> ...





> Bill, these look amazing! I have the hardest time thinking about that much effort going into a small project, but then I see the outcomes and realize the satisfaction you must feel. Excellent work.
> 
> - BroncoBrian


Me too. If it hadn't been for the Swap and the support from other LJ'ers I would never have done it. And it is very satisfying.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Marking Tool Swap Fall 2018*
> 
> Still not focusing on the Tool Cabinet, I joined the LJ Fall Swap. My first one and let me tell you the guys in the swap are expert. Knowing the everyone has most of the standard marking tools I looked around the shop and my eyes landed on a set of pinch sticks.
> 
> ...


Wow, you SCRAPED the aluminum?! That's some dedication right there!

I can't tell you how much I love these sticks Bill. I must have a pair and I think your method is perfect. The wood lends a light weight, a nice feel and soft but firm tips that won't scar your work while the Aluminum gives strength and rigidity and prevents the set screws from marring the wood.

Really glad you joined the swap and I hope to see you in many future ones. Your well-thought out designs and methodical execution are exactly the kinds of things we try to share out in the swaps with fellow craftsmen. Thanks for adding your knowledge and experience to the pool!


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Marking Tool Swap Fall 2018*
> 
> Still not focusing on the Tool Cabinet, I joined the LJ Fall Swap. My first one and let me tell you the guys in the swap are expert. Knowing the everyone has most of the standard marking tools I looked around the shop and my eyes landed on a set of pinch sticks.
> 
> ...





> Wow, you SCRAPED the aluminum?! That s some dedication right there!
> 
> - HokieKen


Yep I would not have tried it if it wasn't for a friend at work who went to an Iron Scraping class in Ohio a couple of months ago. I figured that if he could scrap Iron ways I could probably scrap Aluminum. It worked great.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

*A home for my Stanley 45 Irons*

When we last saw our hero… (oops wrong story). Well still no substantive progress on the tool cabinet - waylaid by surgery/recovery and weather. Unheated garage is not conducive to cutting/fitting/gluing/finishing at 10F. I do need to get busy soon 'cuz the house is going up for sale in a couple more weeks and packing has already started. But that is a another story.

I have managed a few smaller projects over the past month or so on warmer days and with the heater going and here is one. I have a Stanley 45 that I have brought back from the edge and it came with most of the cutters.










Long have I wanted to create a "safe space" for the irons. To that end I had acquired some Aspen and it's been sitting around aging.










I got started and completed the project in a day including printing the labels. By the way, I owe quite a bit to the Stanley #45 - 7 forms of fun in 1! Forum, Plane Restorations #1: Stanley No. 45 Boxes Reproduction Graphics Blog, and several other LJ'er that have restored 45s.

Rough box dimensions were determined by laying out the irons with a playing card width between the measuring. And over to the RAS to make the sticks










Fine tuning the dimensions by laying out the irons










Then gluing










I cut the tops from the bottoms and then laid out and cut the "window". A coat of wipe on poly then printed and glued the labels on.










These turned out better than I hope for. They look great and serve to protect the irons well.










I def owe those that preceded me in restoration a debt of gratitude. I would not have executed this project - small as it is - without them.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

*Split nut screwdriver*

Lots of projects as every other LJ'er but this Split nut screwdriver is (in my mind) a good looking success.










Like every project I do there is always something else I need before I get started on the main event. The Split nut Screwdrivers started because 1) so many LJ'ers have made so many really cool saws and 2) I have a couple of old back saw plates and 3) I REALLY needed a project for the LJ Spring Swap… 










Casting about LJ and the net I came up wiith several ideas landing on modifying a spade bit.










A bit of judicious filing with a Chain saw file created the gap.



















A bit of grinding and polishing










and the blade was complete. Then on to the handles. My first try was Amazouke but it had a hidden defect that caused it to fail while turning.










Failing that I had a piece of "found" cherry from the firewood pile.










Some cutting, squaring, turning










A a copper ferrule, a little assembling with epoxy, and some wipe-on poly



















I made the second one in Osage Orange to match the additional accessories for the Swap 









It's a great project but I think it might be a bit better if the overall blade length was about 1/2" to 3/4" shorter to put my hand a bit closer to the nut.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Split nut screwdriver*
> 
> Lots of projects as every other LJ'er but this Split nut screwdriver is (in my mind) a good looking success.
> 
> ...


It seems to work ok to me. Good thinking using a spade bit!


----------



## ostap (Jan 21, 2019)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Split nut screwdriver*
> 
> Lots of projects as every other LJ'er but this Split nut screwdriver is (in my mind) a good looking success.
> 
> ...


A good tool is half the work,and even if it is done by hand! Thank you for sharing your projects!


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Split nut screwdriver*
> 
> Lots of projects as every other LJ'er but this Split nut screwdriver is (in my mind) a good looking success.
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool. A great idea and a very nice tool. GREAT Job !


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

*Saw jointer handle*

Knocked out a second small project for the Swap to go with the Split Nut Screwdriver, a Saw Jointer Handle.










Generally the antique Stanley's are in steel. This one is Osage Orange starting with a 1.5" x 1.5" x 12" chunk I cut squared and scraped a blank.



















Then it was a matter of cutting a relief file and clearence for the saw. Then I installed a brass insert (I'd go steel next time).










Some sanding and some poly










A small brass thumb screw secures the file in place during use.










Looking back on it I think it would benefit aesthetically from some shaping. Another LJ'er boat tailed a plane in the manner of a 1935 Auburn (https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/408989) It's pretty cool so maybe at some point I'll work at reshaping it.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Saw jointer handle*
> 
> Knocked out a second small project for the Swap to go with the Split Nut Screwdriver, a Saw Jointer Handle.
> 
> ...


Hey, I know the guy who did that! Turned out ok, I hear. I would suggest sacrificing a tubafor or two to make test shapes. When I realized I'd cut my prototype plane too short, the pressure was really on for shaping the real one. No mistakes!

Thanks for the file holder. I think the brass is fine, but steel might look nice against the Osage orange.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Saw jointer handle*
> 
> Knocked out a second small project for the Swap to go with the Split Nut Screwdriver, a Saw Jointer Handle.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I jumped into it all. I think I'll make a few pine test pieces to shape and see what they look like.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

*Stanley #45 Chest*

Like many LJ'ers I've felt the tug of vintage hand tools. I discovered and acquired a Stanley #45 almost complete for a very reasonable price and got it mostly cleaned and sharpened and it's been laid out on a side bench. Finally found time to make a chest.










I wanted to make a chest similar to the original ones with finger joints. So to get started I made a simple box joint jig.










Then I thicknessed Red Oak stock to 1/2" for the sides/ends/top and I also thicknessed a piece of pine to 1/4" for the bottom. Dimensions were set by the #45 with short rods installed and the two Iron boxes I made several months ago. The result is exterior dimensions of: 12-3/4" (L) x 7-3/4" (W) x 7-1/4" (H).

Then some cutting and making finger joints. There were a couple of minor blowouts, most of which ended up inside



















No, I did not hand cut the groove for the bottom using the #45. The dado blade was in so I spent 45 seconds and zipped the parts through. And then assembly. The joints turned out nice and tight.










The top is a slab of 1/2" Oak. It was actually pieced together and as one piece of Oak was slightly short so a bit of Maple filled the gap










The interior is nothing more than a several 5/16" battens that keep the #45 and boxes in place.














































The finish off is a swing latch from Woodcraft.










It's finished with a single coat of satin poly and Johnson's Paste Wax. I still need to install a holder/retainer for the long rods - but those were boxed and in storage for a while. I'm pretty pleased with the result and my #45 is happy ;-)


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Stanley #45 Chest*
> 
> Like many LJ'ers I've felt the tug of vintage hand tools. I discovered and acquired a Stanley #45 almost complete for a very reasonable price and got it mostly cleaned and sharpened and it's been laid out on a side bench. Finally found time to make a chest.
> 
> ...


I like projects like this. Well done.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Stanley #45 Chest*
> 
> Like many LJ'ers I've felt the tug of vintage hand tools. I discovered and acquired a Stanley #45 almost complete for a very reasonable price and got it mostly cleaned and sharpened and it's been laid out on a side bench. Finally found time to make a chest.
> 
> ...


Start over! ;-)


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Stanley #45 Chest*
> 
> Like many LJ'ers I've felt the tug of vintage hand tools. I discovered and acquired a Stanley #45 almost complete for a very reasonable price and got it mostly cleaned and sharpened and it's been laid out on a side bench. Finally found time to make a chest.
> 
> ...


ROFL… I know…


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Stanley #45 Chest*
> 
> Like many LJ'ers I've felt the tug of vintage hand tools. I discovered and acquired a Stanley #45 almost complete for a very reasonable price and got it mostly cleaned and sharpened and it's been laid out on a side bench. Finally found time to make a chest.
> 
> ...


Dang, Kenny beat me to it.

I've really come to like the sliding lid box that my Veritas combo plane came in. I notice we didn't cover the box when we did the write up, so one of us has some more work to do. Mos?


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Stanley #45 Chest*
> 
> Like many LJ'ers I've felt the tug of vintage hand tools. I discovered and acquired a Stanley #45 almost complete for a very reasonable price and got it mostly cleaned and sharpened and it's been laid out on a side bench. Finally found time to make a chest.
> 
> ...





> Dang, Kenny beat me to it.
> 
> I notice we didn't cover the box when we did the write up, so one of us has some more work to do. Mos?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Yeah, Yeah!! if you guys would have done that write-up then I might have tended toward… ;-)


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

*Jennings Style Auger Bit Box*

The lure of vintage hand tools is like no other. Mostly be because they are small, storeable, transportable, are still useful and functional and as well as affordable. I've had a fist full of Irwin and Russell Jennings bits homeless stacked in a drawer. With the new Box Joint Jig and the fact that I was already setting up for the #45 chest I decided that I wanted a Russell Jennings style chest to secure them.










Thanks to several of the LJ'ers on the Vintage Drills of Your Dreams thread I got the general dimensions. These translated into: 10-1/2" (L) x 4-1/2" (H) x 3-1/2" (D)



















Once the box was assembled I separated int into the three sections I installed 1/4" bottoms. The rest was just hinges and latches.










I looked for vintage/replica hinges and latches but none to be found. I had to kluge a couple kinds and offset to get them to work. So not as slick as the original. If I find new hinges I'll replace them.










The top is a 1/2" slab pf Red Oak










THe dividers are not yet installed - I have a lot of duplicate bits especially #5s and #7s. I still need 4,6, and 11 to complete the set. Once I have those I'll fit dividers.










The two hole are just because it was a piece of scrap pine










The latches are from Woodcraft



















Over alll this turned out pretty good - only changes I would make is to add 1/4" to the height and length, and 3/4" to the depth. It's a bit tight on the top tier for the dividers.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Jennings Style Auger Bit Box*
> 
> The lure of vintage hand tools is like no other. Mostly be because they are small, storeable, transportable, are still useful and functional and as well as affordable. I've had a fist full of Irwin and Russell Jennings bits homeless stacked in a drawer. With the new Box Joint Jig and the fact that I was already setting up for the #45 chest I decided that I wanted a Russell Jennings style chest to secure them.
> 
> ...


Nice, Bill.



> I have a lot of duplicate bits especially #5s and #7s. I still need 4,6, and 11 to complete the set. Once I have those I'll fit dividers.


I'll check through my bits in the morning. I may have a spare or two that'll help you fill things in. We'll see.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Jennings Style Auger Bit Box*
> 
> The lure of vintage hand tools is like no other. Mostly be because they are small, storeable, transportable, are still useful and functional and as well as affordable. I've had a fist full of Irwin and Russell Jennings bits homeless stacked in a drawer. With the new Box Joint Jig and the fact that I was already setting up for the #45 chest I decided that I wanted a Russell Jennings style chest to secure them.
> 
> ...


Great let me know - I think my 5s and 7s mated…


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Jennings Style Auger Bit Box*
> 
> The lure of vintage hand tools is like no other. Mostly be because they are small, storeable, transportable, are still useful and functional and as well as affordable. I've had a fist full of Irwin and Russell Jennings bits homeless stacked in a drawer. With the new Box Joint Jig and the fact that I was already setting up for the #45 chest I decided that I wanted a Russell Jennings style chest to secure them.
> 
> ...


Oops. Forgot to check. I'll try again tomorrow. I'm pretty sure I've got a couple spares. If you want to PM me your address, that *might* remind me to find them. :-/


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

*Drill Press Table*

I've been needing a Drill Press Table for quite a while and finally got one built. This is not one of those huge "do everything" tables. It's 14" deep by 22" wide - mostly made from scrap - which is the reason for the size. I selected/included features that support my methods of work and 90% of the project types I do.










Nothing fancy here, just a couple (2) layers of 3/4" plywood screwed together. I had to clip the tips of the 1-1/2" screws so they wouldn't poke through.










The table is held to the cast iron table with 5/16" carriage bolts countersunk in to the bottom piece with wing nuts to hold it down.










The table itself has two Rockler T-Tracks dropped into dados made on my table saw using Freud Super Dado set. That Dado Set is really GREAT!! The fit was precise and installation easy.










The edge is trimmed with a few strips of poplar leftover from a library project and have bee sitting around for a long time. The edge does cover the T-Track but the back is open so the T-Bolts can be removed.










The fence is again scrap plywood and poplar. The T-Bolts are actually 1/4-20 hex bolt from the junk drawer and I started with wingnuts but swapped over to 1" knobs I picked up in Atlanta at Peachtree woodworking for $1 each. One if the bolts is capture in a 5/16" hole and the other is in a 5/16" x 2-1/2" slot.










A lot of the DP Table fences I've seen have a cut out for the chuck. I decided to just allow the fence to be flipped around to accommodate close-in short, small work.










I wanted a place to set my coffee so on the left side I extended the bottom piece of plywood to create a cup holder/shelf.










Because the table is not really big enough to accommodate a couple of those super cool drawers that some have I decided to put in a swing out box for taps, drills, and miscellaneous stuff.










The box is 5" x 6" x 2-1/2" deep with a small tray a about 1/2" deep










The table size and position allow clearance for both the column release handle










and table elevation crank.










Oh it does have a 3" Square replaceable center and before I set it in place I waxed the cast iron.

Overall I'm really happy with t utility of the table and the features and how it supports my methods of work.










Happy Woodworking in 2020!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Drill Press Table*
> 
> I've been needing a Drill Press Table for quite a while and finally got one built. This is not one of those huge "do everything" tables. It's 14" deep by 22" wide - mostly made from scrap - which is the reason for the size. I selected/included features that support my methods of work and 90% of the project types I do.
> 
> ...


Nice job there. A drill press table is the first project on my to do list after I finish restoring my hand planes. It's been long over due.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Drill Press Table*
> 
> I've been needing a Drill Press Table for quite a while and finally got one built. This is not one of those huge "do everything" tables. It's 14" deep by 22" wide - mostly made from scrap - which is the reason for the size. I selected/included features that support my methods of work and 90% of the project types I do.
> 
> ...


Nice table, Bill. It's functional, which makes it pretty. ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Drill Press Table*
> 
> I've been needing a Drill Press Table for quite a while and finally got one built. This is not one of those huge "do everything" tables. It's 14" deep by 22" wide - mostly made from scrap - which is the reason for the size. I selected/included features that support my methods of work and 90% of the project types I do.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the extra pics *B'B'*...


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Drill Press Table*
> 
> I've been needing a Drill Press Table for quite a while and finally got one built. This is not one of those huge "do everything" tables. It's 14" deep by 22" wide - mostly made from scrap - which is the reason for the size. I selected/included features that support my methods of work and 90% of the project types I do.
> 
> ...


Nice drill press table. The table I built is similar in many ways. Blocking the t-tracks with the edging is something I wouldn't have done though. Quite often I drill into large panels, for which I need to remove the clamps… now you will have to remove the fence, then the clamps, then put the fence back on every time… in my opinion, you should open up the edges in the front for easier removal of the clamps.

Another thing I added to my table is a t-slot in the fence face. I routed the track, but one could also install t-track just like your blue ones. It will allow you to quickly insert a stop, which can be as simple as a wooden block with a hole, through which you put a t-track screw and knob. Now, with the fence and stop set up, you can make repetitive holes without measuring or marking.

Just a couple of ideas


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Drill Press Table*
> 
> I've been needing a Drill Press Table for quite a while and finally got one built. This is not one of those huge "do everything" tables. It's 14" deep by 22" wide - mostly made from scrap - which is the reason for the size. I selected/included features that support my methods of work and 90% of the project types I do.
> 
> ...


I agree with DrTebi about the T-track for the hold-downs Bill. I put mine on and off really often. They get in the way when I don't need them but when I need em, I need em  But you can always remedy that easily enough if you decide you need to. I also agree with him about stop blocks on the fence. I use them quite often and having a strip of T-track in the fence is handy. But, you can always just clamp a block to the fence or the table.

I bet your coffee gets kinda nasty sitting right there! Nice build bud. I can almost guarantee you're gonna wonder how you lived without it ;-)


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Drill Press Table*
> 
> I've been needing a Drill Press Table for quite a while and finally got one built. This is not one of those huge "do everything" tables. It's 14" deep by 22" wide - mostly made from scrap - which is the reason for the size. I selected/included features that support my methods of work and 90% of the project types I do.
> 
> ...


Only if I'm sanding


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

*Gents Saw Upgrade*

After seeing the Youtube video on this I really wanted to try it out myself. So I started with a Two Cherries Gents Saw that's been laying around collecting dust.










I pulled the handle - and reused it as a file handle. Then cut/trim the plate.










I used a Blackburn Tools handle pattern and pasted it on a 4/4 slab of Marblewood and cut the basic shape on the bandsaw. Lots of work with rasps, files, and sandpaper brought the hand to shape the came the critical cut. The slice for the saw plate - it made me really nervous.










Then of course came fitting of the back into the handle. I have to admit that I really did a rough job getting the slot widened. It work but it's not pretty. I have a lot to learn yet.










Finally more Scraping and sanding then a coat of Watco Danish oil which went bad (had to bake the handle for about and hour at 180F to get it to kind of dry). Then a lot of rubbing and wiping to clean of the sticky finish. Fortunately between the baking, wiping and wax it turned out ok.










Overall the project turned out well. The saw cuts nicely and feels good in my hand. Blackburn Tools grip guide really worked.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Gents Saw Upgrade*
> 
> After seeing the Youtube video on this I really wanted to try it out myself. So I started with a Two Cherries Gents Saw that's been laying around collecting dust.
> 
> ...


Looks like it'll cut, Bill. And you learned a bunch along the way. Nice work!


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Gents Saw Upgrade*
> 
> After seeing the Youtube video on this I really wanted to try it out myself. So I started with a Two Cherries Gents Saw that's been laying around collecting dust.
> 
> ...


Nice Bill! Where did you get the saw nuts?


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Gents Saw Upgrade*
> 
> After seeing the Youtube video on this I really wanted to try it out myself. So I started with a Two Cherries Gents Saw that's been laying around collecting dust.
> 
> ...


Hi Duck - hope the new year is treating you well Saw nuts are from Blackburn Tools. I figured that I was using his handle pattern the least I could do is buy the hardware from him.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

*Squares, Squares and more Squares...*

OK, I'm not a galoot. I use hand tools to augment my power tools. While the quite whisper of a sharp plane on pine like the silent fall of heavy snow is wondrous, the screaming song of an 6 inch jointer and instant piles of wood shavings fits me better. That said I do like a well made tool. Earlier I rehandled a Two Cherries backsaw and honestly I like it better than my Veritas Dovetail saw - more on that later. It got me to thinking about other tools I could make.

And then… the 2020 Surprise Swap started. If you've never done an LJ Swap you owe it to yourself to give it a try. WOW - these guys are good and boy will it challenge you.

I ended up making a host of squares each better and more accurate than the last.










Some looked stunning but boy were they out of square… and not by only a couple thou. Those really nice looking Bloodwood and Osage Orange things (Not Squares) were the worst.










Talk about "factory seconds" I had to split out the handle of the five.

Eventually I managed a set that was equal to my Starrett. Those went out as Swap items










The two wooden squares are interpretations of 16th century Melencolia (Honduran Rosewood & Spruce) and Wierix (Honduran Mahogany & Oak) squares. The name come from the artists who included these tools in their paintings. The black handled square is Gaboon Ebony and brass with Aluminum pins.










I still need to rebuild the rest so more stripping fitting riveting and finishing



















Interesting note though. The Melencolia and Wierix Style squares have kind of be come my "go to" tools. The are light, easy to use, don't ding the wood when I'm a bit clumsy and are never cold.

Hmmmmm - I have to say that I learned a lot. I think maybe I'll make a few more.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Squares, Squares and more Squares...*
> 
> OK, I'm not a galoot. I use hand tools to augment my power tools. While the quite whisper of a sharp plane on pine like the silent fall of heavy snow is wondrous, the screaming song of an 6 inch jointer and instant piles of wood shavings fits me better. That said I do like a well made tool. Earlier I rehandled a Two Cherries backsaw and honestly I like it better than my Veritas Dovetail saw - more on that later. It got me to thinking about other tools I could make.
> 
> ...


It's fun having your own shop-made tools, isn't it?


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Squares, Squares and more Squares...*
> 
> OK, I'm not a galoot. I use hand tools to augment my power tools. While the quite whisper of a sharp plane on pine like the silent fall of heavy snow is wondrous, the screaming song of an 6 inch jointer and instant piles of wood shavings fits me better. That said I do like a well made tool. Earlier I rehandled a Two Cherries backsaw and honestly I like it better than my Veritas Dovetail saw - more on that later. It got me to thinking about other tools I could make.
> 
> ...


Yeah Dave - I think the Mallet Swap kicked me over. Though for the Turning Swap I got some epoxy and think I'll try something that's not a tool ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Squares, Squares and more Squares...*
> 
> OK, I'm not a galoot. I use hand tools to augment my power tools. While the quite whisper of a sharp plane on pine like the silent fall of heavy snow is wondrous, the screaming song of an 6 inch jointer and instant piles of wood shavings fits me better. That said I do like a well made tool. Earlier I rehandled a Two Cherries backsaw and honestly I like it better than my Veritas Dovetail saw - more on that later. It got me to thinking about other tools I could make.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking that too handles might fit, too… Just sayin'


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

*Sucking Sawdust*

I use my RAS… a lot. For the longest time I've had a wheelbarrow behind it where most of the sawdust lands and it is a lot of sawdust. Almost as much as my table saw. I've seen several LJ'ers and Youtubers with various RAS dust collection methods and decided that I like the fence port style best.










I start out by collecting scraps then turning the inside of a 2.5" Sched 40 pipe to fit the vac hose.










Then using scrap I built a box about 9" Deep by 12" Wide Skinned top and bottom with 1/4" plywood and then glued in the pipe










It's not fancy and only for 90 degree cross cuts










The difference it makes in dust is AWSOME! Now I need to make a new fence just a bit higher so the top slots are above a std 2×4. That will pick up those final pieces. All in all for "free from scrap" it's a keeper.










Btw - the dust gets sucked into Big Blue


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Sucking Sawdust*
> 
> I use my RAS… a lot. For the longest time I've had a wheelbarrow behind it where most of the sawdust lands and it is a lot of sawdust. Almost as much as my table saw. I've seen several LJ'ers and Youtubers with various RAS dust collection methods and decided that I like the fence port style best.
> 
> ...


You sawdust sucker! (if you could hear the voice in my head it would sound funny)

My portable DC is aggravating me of late. Takes too much floor space. I can't live without my shop vac so I've been debating the possibility of getting rid of the DC and forcing the shop vac to double duty. Your rig there may just give me the push I need


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Sucking Sawdust*
> 
> I use my RAS… a lot. For the longest time I've had a wheelbarrow behind it where most of the sawdust lands and it is a lot of sawdust. Almost as much as my table saw. I've seen several LJ'ers and Youtubers with various RAS dust collection methods and decided that I like the fence port style best.
> 
> ...


It actually works pretty well and saves me having to bang out the filter every couple of days. I still do but it takes a lot longer. You do give up the ability to suck up larger bits, thumb size is about the limit for my setup. And you do lose some suction. And the Dust Deputy does jam up with Oak and Maple leaves the blow in the the garage in the fall/winter. More pics here


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Sucking Sawdust*
> 
> I use my RAS… a lot. For the longest time I've had a wheelbarrow behind it where most of the sawdust lands and it is a lot of sawdust. Almost as much as my table saw. I've seen several LJ'ers and Youtubers with various RAS dust collection methods and decided that I like the fence port style best.
> 
> ...


I was figuring to make so I could just pull the shop vac off the cart to use it for vacuuming up larger stuff or cleaning out vehicles etc. I'd still want it to function as it does now, just hook it up to a cyclone for DC duty and eliminate the DC. I read through your blog yesterday. Thanks for the tip with the toggle clamp and face seal on the bucket. I imagine that may save a me a bunch of headache


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Sucking Sawdust*
> 
> I use my RAS… a lot. For the longest time I've had a wheelbarrow behind it where most of the sawdust lands and it is a lot of sawdust. Almost as much as my table saw. I've seen several LJ'ers and Youtubers with various RAS dust collection methods and decided that I like the fence port style best.
> 
> ...


That sucks, Bill! Nice work!

Yeah, somebody had to say it.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

*Moving Forward on the Tool Cabinet*

COVID has done weird things everywhere. But I have managed to get out in the shop make progress on my Tool Cabinet.










Throughout 2020 I managed to get all the lower cabinet drawers made and set.










Created a mid-deck gallery and knocked together the main section of the upper cabinet. And installed and finished the top.










Over Christmas of 2021 I added some trim to the Mid-deck Gallery

And in February-March completed Walnut trimmed drawer faces and installed handles and bolted the Mid-deck gallery to the lower cabinet


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Moving Forward on the Tool Cabinet*
> 
> COVID has done weird things everywhere. But I have managed to get out in the shop make progress on my Tool Cabinet.
> 
> ...


sweet looking storage cabinet. The drawer fronts look like figured maple and the walnut trim sets them off nicely. High end shop storage for sure.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Moving Forward on the Tool Cabinet*
> 
> COVID has done weird things everywhere. But I have managed to get out in the shop make progress on my Tool Cabinet.
> 
> ...


Nice storage, Bill!


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Moving Forward on the Tool Cabinet*
> 
> COVID has done weird things everywhere. But I have managed to get out in the shop make progress on my Tool Cabinet.
> 
> ...


Much nicer than the scrap plywood thing I put together.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Moving Forward on the Tool Cabinet*
> 
> COVID has done weird things everywhere. But I have managed to get out in the shop make progress on my Tool Cabinet.
> 
> ...





> Much nicer than the scrap plywood thing I put together.
> 
> - duckmilk


ROFL - good thing I didn't take close ups ;-) My reputation is still safe.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Moving Forward on the Tool Cabinet*
> 
> COVID has done weird things everywhere. But I have managed to get out in the shop make progress on my Tool Cabinet.
> 
> ...





> Much nicer than the scrap plywood thing I put together.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> ...


lookin good bill,we'll never tell !


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Moving Forward on the Tool Cabinet*
> 
> COVID has done weird things everywhere. But I have managed to get out in the shop make progress on my Tool Cabinet.
> 
> ...


a very nice looking storage cabinet *GREAT JOB :<)))*


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Moving Forward on the Tool Cabinet*
> 
> COVID has done weird things everywhere. But I have managed to get out in the shop make progress on my Tool Cabinet.
> 
> ...


Looks great, I may borrow your mid-deck idea there. That way if I add doors to the top they won't rake off stuff that will end up on top.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Moving Forward on the Tool Cabinet*
> 
> COVID has done weird things everywhere. But I have managed to get out in the shop make progress on my Tool Cabinet.
> 
> ...





> Looks great, I may borrow your mid-deck idea there. That way if I add doors to the top they won t rake off stuff that will end up on top.
> 
> - controlfreak


Ha! Great point and that's exactly why I did it. If you look back earlier in this thread my original design had within the doors. But like you I could foresee me wiping stuff off the top. I'm kinda lazy so…


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Moving Forward on the Tool Cabinet*
> 
> COVID has done weird things everywhere. But I have managed to get out in the shop make progress on my Tool Cabinet.
> 
> ...





> sweet looking storage cabinet. The drawer fronts look like figured maple and the walnut trim sets them off nicely. High end shop storage for sure.
> 
> - EarlS


Yeah, unfortunately I've bought materials at different times and places and the Plywood is all over the map. So the drawer faces are Maple Plywood the rest is a mix of birch and sanded ply. It's why the Mid-deck is so pale. This is def a learning experience.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

*Initial Trim and Inlay*

A bit more progress on the Tool Chest. Btw - don't think I'm doing all of this now. It's 16F out and while I can heat the garage to a comfortable 55F it takes a butt load of propane. Probably this weekend but I need to get cracking on the Turning Swap.

November I trimmed the edge of the upper cabinet in Walnut and inlaid 8mm Mother of Pearl dots along the edge using a Fibonacci sequence. Turned out pretty good. The dots are VERY precise and a bit expensive ($25 usd / 100pcs). I used a freshly sharpened card scraper to level everything out.




























In December I completed the Mid-deck Gallery drawers. They are solid poplar - still considering what the drawer faces should be and what style of pulls










I picked up 16 antique solid brass Index Drawer Pulls but not not totally sold on those either. I think I'll DS Tape the rest in place and see what it looks like. I have a ton of other handles in brass, stainless, nickel. And antique Hepplewhite, Chippendale, Midcentury salvage.


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Initial Trim and Inlay*
> 
> A bit more progress on the Tool Chest. Btw - don't think I'm doing all of this now. It's 16F out and while I can heat the garage to a comfortable 55F it takes a butt load of propane. Probably this weekend but I need to get cracking on the Turning Swap.
> 
> ...


I like the blue pulls Bill


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Initial Trim and Inlay*
> 
> A bit more progress on the Tool Chest. Btw - don't think I'm doing all of this now. It's 16F out and while I can heat the garage to a comfortable 55F it takes a butt load of propane. Probably this weekend but I need to get cracking on the Turning Swap.
> 
> ...


HA! Just realized that after 64 years of singing Puff The Magic Dragon that in my mind I always thought it was "ceiling" wax, like something you'd use on a ceiling.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Initial Trim and Inlay*
> 
> A bit more progress on the Tool Chest. Btw - don't think I'm doing all of this now. It's 16F out and while I can heat the garage to a comfortable 55F it takes a butt load of propane. Probably this weekend but I need to get cracking on the Turning Swap.
> 
> ...


Picking out pulls is always hard for me, too. I've been gluing on drawer fronts and arranging pulls while I'm waiting for glue to dry for my turning swap project. Glue stuff together, cut it apart, lather, rinse, repeat, turn, turn, glue, turn, and then we'll see….


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Initial Trim and Inlay*
> 
> A bit more progress on the Tool Chest. Btw - don't think I'm doing all of this now. It's 16F out and while I can heat the garage to a comfortable 55F it takes a butt load of propane. Probably this weekend but I need to get cracking on the Turning Swap.
> 
> ...


make your own pulls. Cheaper, better quality, and you get exactly what you want


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Initial Trim and Inlay*
> 
> A bit more progress on the Tool Chest. Btw - don't think I'm doing all of this now. It's 16F out and while I can heat the garage to a comfortable 55F it takes a butt load of propane. Probably this weekend but I need to get cracking on the Turning Swap.
> 
> ...





> make your own pulls. Cheaper, better quality, and you get exactly what you want
> 
> - EarlS


Yeah Earl but what kind? I have a bunch of ebony sticks (1"x1"x12") and a couple 2×2s that I could use butI was going to make ebony tooth pick for the Turning Swap… ;-) Seriously though, I'm in a design quandary and open to thoughts and Ideas, and like Dave, I foresee me sticking on several iteration of pulls. And of course if I don't use the brass ones here I'll have to make an new 16 drawer hardware chest (another project)


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Initial Trim and Inlay*
> 
> A bit more progress on the Tool Chest. Btw - don't think I'm doing all of this now. It's 16F out and while I can heat the garage to a comfortable 55F it takes a butt load of propane. Probably this weekend but I need to get cracking on the Turning Swap.
> 
> ...





> And of course if I don't use the brass ones here I'll have to make an new 16 drawer hardware chest (another project)


16?! I'm looking at almost 100 hold all the rejected pulls and hinges and associated hardware in a single hardware cabinet so I can not use them more conveniently!

Problem? No, I don't have a problem, why do you ask?


----------



## Jablaw (Jul 28, 2018)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Initial Trim and Inlay*
> 
> A bit more progress on the Tool Chest. Btw - don't think I'm doing all of this now. It's 16F out and while I can heat the garage to a comfortable 55F it takes a butt load of propane. Probably this weekend but I need to get cracking on the Turning Swap.
> 
> ...


First of all, absolutely beautiful workmanship. If I were making a "Parts" cabinet, the card catalog pulls would be perfect. However, for a cabinet for fine tools that's likely to be as much a display as functional, NO WAY. I like my pulls and other hardware to match.. So, I think the suggestions above to make your own are best. I also think the Ebony would be a perfect contrast to the mother of pearl dots in the cabinet. Beyond that, I'm afraid my design skills are a bit limited. I've seen wood hinges for cabinets done before and really liked them. However those are well beyond my skill set. Congratulations again on your workmanship it's really beautiful.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Initial Trim and Inlay*
> 
> A bit more progress on the Tool Chest. Btw - don't think I'm doing all of this now. It's 16F out and while I can heat the garage to a comfortable 55F it takes a butt load of propane. Probably this weekend but I need to get cracking on the Turning Swap.
> 
> ...





> ... so I can not use them more conveniently!
> 
> Problem? No, I don't have a problem, why do you ask?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


ROFLMAO!!! Thx Dave - I needed a good chuckle this morning.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

*Bowling League 2022 Turned Epoxy & Wood Beer "Glass"*










I had such great ideas for this swap. BTW if you have not joined a swap, you should - it will push your limits and you will learn a lot. First idea was a low rim open segment bowl with the openings filled with epoxy. Seemed like a good idea at the time. I didn't do something right and it literally blew up. Good thing I had a jacket and face shield on. (I should show a picture, but it was too embarrassing, and I didn't take one) After that disaster I made a small Movingui Salt bowl just to be sure I'd have something to ship if my next invention failed. Shown here in the hand of my recipient JD77 because I didn't get a picture of it myself.










I had a couple of 3.5" x 3.5" Osage Orange chunks too small for much of anything but I figure if I spaced them and filled the gap with a metallic epoxy I'd have something interesting. Sealed the two pieces, mixed the epoxy and poured, waited a couple days and finally got it out of the "mold." I glued a piece to the bottom to fit my chuck and started turning. Dang, chips and chunks of epoxy were flying off and hitting my face shield like rain. I did learn to lighten my cut and finally got it round (mostly).

After all the chips and chunks (I thought) I got the diameter down in what I intended to be a graceful curve. Hmmm… more chips and catches. Eventually I ended up with and kind of Bombay curve mostly because I was afraid of shattering the whole thing.

Finally finished the outside and tried to turn the inside. After a couple attempts I decided to just drill it our with a Forstner bit. Boy was that slow going. Cutting the end grain was tough. The bit would heat and gum up and the wood would toast. I spent almost as much time cooling and cleaning the bit as I did drilling. Here, I'm using a tool from another swap to gauge depth.










Finally made it to depth and wanted to thin the lip. Another bad idea - the whole sequence went MUCH better in my head, but caught an edge, flipped it off the lathe and onto the floor which chipped it.










Result? I had to trim off 3/8". I finally knocked off the sacrificial piece on the bottom that allowed me to chuck the part.










With saw, file, and sandpaper I managed to get the lip where I wanted. Then I mixed a very thin epoxy to coat the inside and lip. That went VERY well and I did a second coat. The result is an OK (I think) Beer"Glass" that holds 8oz exactly and only by shear chance.










I think overall I learned a ton but I need to capitalize on techniques in the coming months.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Bowling League 2022 Turned Epoxy & Wood Beer "Glass"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me, the projects that give me the most trouble are always the ones where I learn a bunch of things that make the next attempt go a lot smoother. Sounds like you had a good learning experience on this one, Bill!


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Bowling League 2022 Turned Epoxy & Wood Beer "Glass"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> For me, the projects that give me the most trouble are always the ones where I learn a bunch of things that make the next attempt go a lot smoother. Sounds like you had a good learning experience on this one, Bill!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave you are right! And while frustrating it was fun and I need to try it again soon. I saw in one of the Bowling posts that Epoxy dulls HSS. So that might have been part of my problem.


----------



## JD77 (Apr 2, 2019)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Bowling League 2022 Turned Epoxy & Wood Beer "Glass"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a "Hairy" touchmark on that tool? He was my very first victim of a swap, back in 2019 maybe.

I'll try the mug out tonight and let you know for sure, but it looks like it will hold up just fine.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Bowling League 2022 Turned Epoxy & Wood Beer "Glass"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Is that a "Hairy" touchmark on that tool? He was my very first victim of a swap, back in 2019 maybe.
> 
> I ll try the mug out tonight and let you know for sure, but it looks like it will hold up just fine.
> 
> - JD77


LOL… why yes it is! And the mug comes with a 20/20 guarantee. 20 feet or 20 seconds and sad to say you've exceeded both ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Bowling League 2022 Turned Epoxy & Wood Beer "Glass"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, epoxy dulls HSS real fast. Either use carbide or do a lot of sharpening. Also, shear-scraping is your friend. I was getting thin ribbons of epoxy coming off when I got it right, and that was pretty cool.


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Bowling League 2022 Turned Epoxy & Wood Beer "Glass"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy to hear the beer glass survived, it looks awesome Bill, as well as the bowl.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

*Cargo Style Pencil Box*










I needed a couple of quick gifts and a pencil box seemed like a good idea. This Cargo Crate Style Pencil Box features simple butt joints and a tilting lid. And uses the material scraps to create a cargo crate esthetic. The finish is a wipe on Boiled Linseed Oil (BLO) which is perfect for this project.

I started with 1/4" Red Oak stock from the big box store 3-1/2" wide x 48" long. Enough material for two 9" x 4" x 2-1/4" boxes (outside dimensions)

I cut the top, bottom and sides all to 9" in length leaving the top and bottom at stock width of 3-1/2" and ripped the sides to 2-1/4" wide. The ends I cut to 3-1/2" long x 2-1/4" wide. You can see where this is going, right? I sanded everything at this stage.

I PVA glued and butted the sides to the edges of the bottom, and glued and butted the sides and bottom to the edges of the ends and clamped it up.










Once dry, I pulled the clamps and fitted the lid. I cut it to length, 1/32" shorter than the inside dimension (theoretically 8-31/32"). Then I used a block plane to trim the edge to allow about 1/32" clearance.










Once the lid was fitted I used the scrap to make the cargo straps - four 1/2" wide x 2-1/4" long strips for the sides and two 1/2" wide x 4-1/2 long top pieces. These I glued in place 2" in from each end using CA Glue.










After everything was dry I rubbed on a coat of Boiled Linseed Oil. I love the way it brings out the grain.
and…ta-da, DONE!










This was really a quick project. And these have a lot of uses. I have up sized then for wine and whisky too.










Over all a really satisfying project that was well received.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Bluenote38 said:


> *Cargo Style Pencil Box*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the background details. Nice project!


----------

